
How U.S. tech powers China's surveillance state - AndrewKemendo
https://www.axios.com/china-us-technology-surveillance-state-5672b822-fdde-45f9-ac77-e7b5574e9351.html
======
basicplus2
The conspiracy theorist in me can't shake the idea that American Government
allows this because certain US tech is backdoored by US spy agencies and they
use it as a way in..

